# Breadboard Ends for Cutting Board Help



## PatrickIrish (Oct 19, 2012)

Making a cutting board for a wedding gift. Had a mishap with the router and now need to add length to the board. Enter, adding a pair of breadboard ends.

I've never done this but have all the tools necessary (router table, table saw etc)

I can easily make a slot in the matting piece. The tenon might be a little bit of work but I can creep up on it with my Incra router table.

My question is, Can I glue the whole breadboard end? I've read not to because it's needed for expansion. But if only gluing in the middle, I worry it will create a gap on both ends.

I'm located in the bay area norcal and the boards I've made so far all are flat with no movement. I've also made a pair of end grain boards and then glued edge grain pieces to the end for a boarder and they are going strong a year later.

An example of what I want to do is here.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Patrick
You don't want to glue the bread boards end because of wood movement, sorry but when it comes to wood there's no such thing as "no wood movement" sometimes movement is minimal and sometimes there's enough to crack the wood, It has to do with climate, type of wood and on finished pieces if they are finished equally on all sides it's up to you if you want to gamble.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't do the breadboard ends. Done correctly you can't glue the whole length of the joint. This would be a place for water, meat juice and who know what to seep into the wood.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

You could make three tenons, glue the middle one, and pin the outer ones with dowels. You'll want to elongate the hole in the outer tenons to allow for wood movement. The pins will keep the breadboard end tight to the board, and I suspect the movement of the board relative to them will be minimal. You can also pin the middle one for looks, but don't elongate its hole in the tenon.


----------

